

How to change iCloud password in 57 steps - krzyzanowskim
http://blog.krzyzanowskim.com/2015/08/05/how-to-change-icloud-password-in-57-steps/

======
Frew_M
Experienced a similar situation with registering a new iPad Air in July 2015.
Apple customer support was confused and unable to assist with the simple
process of registering a new iPad. No matter how many customer service people
they handed us off to on each phone call, the result was the same... "We're
sorry, the Apple registration process doesn't work..."

When I grew up, Apple had no market share, yet it was the company we all
turned to because their stuff just worked. Now Apple is a "big deal" and, yet,
has become the same Microsoft-like company that we all tried to avoid growing
up.

